# PC's NT/OT



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was just reading a article how HP is spinning of it's computer company into a seperate company 

How many of your have switched to a Laptop?

How many have stopped using a desk top?

How may have switched to something else other than a laptop or desk top, what did you switch to?

By something else I mean Blackberry. Droid I pad Stuff like that 


JJ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,

I still use my PC desktop for most things, but I now use a MacBook Pro as much as the PC. All networked. I have also started to use my Motorola Droid X2 for internet access when I'm away from the house.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

My main computer is a powerful laptop with a connector for a docking station for external monitors, mouse, keyboard, etc. 

I'm not following your last question: 
"How may have switched to something else other than a laptop or desk top, what did you switch to?" 

Are you asking if someone completely gave up on computers? (other than laptop or desktop) 

The question, if you assume you mean still having some form of computing power, can only be answered with: 
1. smart phone 
2. tablet computer with not windows or mac or linux... sort of.. 
3. mainframe computer 

Greg


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have a desk anymore(that room turned into the baby room), just a VERY powerful laptop that I bring to friends houses to play pc games, video edit, and do everything else on. My desk at most times is a TV Tray (sturdy one)


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

I use a laptop for my main computer and a desktop second, hopefully I will be replacing my laptop with a MacBook Pro, with boot camp. 

Alec.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

For all of us who _feel only the deepest love and affection_ for the way computers have enhanced our lives, read on. 

At a recent computer expo (COMDEX), Bill Gates reportedly compared the computer industry with the auto industry and stated, 

"If Ford had kept up with technology like the computer industry has, we would all be driving $25 cars that got 1,000 miles to the gallon." 


In response to Bill's comments, Ford issued a press release stating: 

If Ford had developed technology like Microsoft, we would all be driving cars with the following characteristics: 

1. For no reason whatsoever, your car would crash.........Twice a day. 

2. Every time they repainted the lines in the road, you would have to buy a new car. 

3. Occasionally your car would die on the freeway for no reason. You would have to pull to the side of the road, close all of the windows, shut off the car, restart it, and reopen the windows before you could continue. For some reason you would simply accept this. 

4. Occasionally, executing a maneuver such as a left turn would cause your car to shut down and refuse to restart, in which case you would have to reinstall the engine. 

5. Macintosh would make a car that was powered by the sun, was reliable, five times as fast, and twice as easy to drive - but would run on only five percent of the roads. 

6. The oil, water temperature, and alternator warning lights would all be replaced by a single "This Car Has Performed An Illegal Operation" warning light. 

7. The airbag system would ask "Are you sure?" before deploying. 

8. Occasionally, for no reason whatsoever, your car would lock you out and refuse to let you in until you simultaneously lifted the door handle, turned the key, and grabbed hold of the radio antenna. 

9. Every time a new car was introduced car buyers would have to learn how to drive all over again because none of the controls would operate in the same manner as the old car. 

10. You'd have to press the "Start" button to turn the engine off. (But isn't that how it is done now?) 

PS - I 'd like to add that when all else fails, you could call "customer service" in some foreign country and be instructed in some foreign language how to fix your car yourself!!!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Still using a desktop. Biggest change had been to the wide screen monitor. Don't really care for laptops, but that's just me. 

David Meashey


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I use both types -- a laptop for travel and desktops in my den and workshop. I also have a server in a spare bedroom. There is a dedicated headless desktop in my home entertainment center. My wife has both a desktop in her sewing room and a laptop that she uses everywhere else around the house. I have two sons still at home but away at college most of the year. Both of them have desktops in their bedrooms and laptops that they take to school with them.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a laptop - a mobile workstation actually with wireless Internet and printer connection. Haven't used a desktop in many years now. I use a mobile workstation at work also. I do AutoCAD on them, programming, image processing, and other stuff as well as run my CNC equipment with them. The point is that I haven't found anything I CAN'T do with them, and for me, the total mobility is well worth the slightly smaller screen size.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I like to have all my programs, development tools, photos and videos available whether I am at home or away, so a Laptop is what I like.

The only thing I don't like about laptops is that I am paying for the built-in touchpad that I just cannot get used to using, so I always carry a mouse with it. Often I am also purchasing other perpherials and/or ports (Firewire, HDMI, etc.) that some designer decided could be fit into the chassis but I will never use (or at least haven't yet).

However, I am presently looking to replace my Video Surveillance PC, which is a laptop, but is hardwire tethered to Netcams and webcams so 'portability' is useless. I think I can get a desktop PC with flatpanel display and keyboard much cheaper than a laptop (the price difference for identical functionality can be considerable, and I won't be paying for additional I/O that I won't be using at all). But it will be the first desktop PC I have purchased in over 20 years.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I know what you mean by the mouse pad Semper. I carry a wireless mouse in my laptop bag. ( I have two Laptops) I also carry a Wireless keyboard. The ergonomic type where the keys are angled. I can not use a regular keyboard. 

I have three desktops networked. I have two laptops wireless networked and one Industrial IMB With a CRT type touchscreen keyboard with a mouse stick between the letters G and H.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

no laptop, smartphone, gimmickphone not even a cellphone(since i retired). 
i only leave home when necessary. and then i concentrate on the things i have/want to do. 
as i play around a little with gamescripting/building and similar, i got three PCs in front of me, two of them with two screens each. 
and that is enough of virtual connections for me. 
... and i don't even dream about apologizing, that people can not reach me while driving, during meals or in restrooms.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Right on, Kormsen! I have a sturdy ol' desktop at home which is turned OFF except when I check my email (twice a day) or want/need to do something else. Similar to the desktop they give me at work, only older. 

Have no use for a cellphone; I'm not important enough for anyone to need to get ahold of me NOW! Nor is there anyone I need to get ahold of NOW! I'm required to carry a company cellphone with me more or less 24/7 in case one of our volunteers (we're a non-comm) runs into a problem - like how to re-boot when the mouse freezes. However, I'll be getting a Trakphone for when I'm on vacation in October, and I'll probably keep it since even I realize it can be handy for emergencies. 

And most of all, I have no use for smartphones, mobile computers, DVD players, etc. When I'm on the go, I like to look at the world around me. I'll be on the Lakeshore Limited and Calif. Zephyr in October, both ways to San Francisco - three days each way. I can't imagine watching a dumb old movie when I can look out the window and see everything that makes this country what it is, from the grandeur of mountain ranges, to ramshackle backyards withrusted old cars. I can watch a movie when I'm home. 

Just because we have the technology, doesn't mean we all need it. Future generations of kids won't have a clue what's in their neighborhoods, much less outside their neighborhood, when they spend all their travel time in a van with movies in the ceiling. 

JackM 

My boss always asks me why I take a boring train. His idea of a vacation is to get on a big boat, get a sunburn, spend time in "Mexico" - by which he means a resort that's as Mexican as your local Taco Bell - then get back on the boat. Thanks, but I already know what water looks like. 



Most of all, I have no use for


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Korm, you are a kick in the butt ha ha! 

You talk about no laptop, no smart phone, etc. etc, like "no technology for me" 

then you say you are sitting in front of several computers, with dual monitors!!! 

Greg


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

well, Greg, that's easy. when i'm fiddling with scripting, it is very handy to have several scripts open for comparing. same aplies for working with the graphics. 
so i'm running the tecnology, that i think is handy for me. 
but - and that is a BUT in capital letters - i deny the tecnology the right to run me. 
since i started ranching in our backwoods, i had a gun and a knife hanging on my belt - nice, quiet tools, avayable when needed. 
when i later took on public functions, they were joined first by a radio, later by two emergency phones. 
every morning i had the feeling of harnessing up a packhorse. and the ever increasing impression, that people feel the highest desire for communication during the times i liked to eat, clean myself or sleep. 
(one exception. people seemingly loved to call me when i was driving) 
then i made the worst mistake: i joined ICQ. 
"quack, quack!" in the middle of an awfull calculation? - somebody wants to tell you something uninteresting. 
too lazy to close half a dozen of programs, leaving the PC on during the night? - "quack, quack!" 

when i gave up all public functions, sold my ranch and kept only my little supermarket, i got rid of a lot weight on my belt, of any "social" program in my computers. 
only landline phones for me (and none in the sleepingroom or the bathroom) 

i still use modern tec, where it helps me, but i don't accept to be enslaved by it. 

once you get a little older, might be, that you understand, that freedom includes freedom from bad habits. ;-p


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Korm, I already understand! 

I'm the CTO at our company, and my phone, text messages, email, etc. is just a constant stream of data, only 10% of it seems necessary. 

The other night there was a "Crisis" as I was driving home, and the CEO and COO wanted me in a meeting with our Chinese manufacturer right away, voice and data and computer screens over the Internet. 

I told them I was still driving home.... they wanted to know if I couldn't do it on my iPhone... and of course when I finally got home, and we got everyone hooked up on "gotomeeting", it was a complete waste of 2 hours. 

Sometimes people throw technology at a problem expecting the technology to solve the problem, when they just need some common sense and good work ethics. 

Yes, I hear you loud and clear Korm! 

Greg


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I use desktops at home. A laptop when away from home, or if I want to relax outside while using a computer.

I have found laptops to be much less reliable than desktop PCs. Probably due to the "heat" issue. Because of their compact size,
laptops do not dissipate heat as well as a much larger desktop. 
I've had to replace numerous laptop batteries, and am now needing to replace my laptop for the third time. Despite the fact it sees considerably less use than the desktops.

I build my desktop PCs using server hardware.This results in rock solid reliability you won't find with your run of the mill "off the shelf" PC.
For example, my server power supplies have four 12v + rails with Active PFC. Your standard "off the shelf" computer power supply has one 12v+ rail, and no active PFC.

There are two downsides to my method. First, is the cost. An "off the shelf" PC is considerably cheaper to purchase.
Second, my PC's are so reliable I'm not having to replace them. So I don't have the "latest, greatest, fastest" technology. 

But each of my "workstations" has two, dual core Opteron CPU's running at 2.6 GHz. So, they're several years old, but still no slouches.
Ralph


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know what I would do without at least one of everything. I have a desktop with a beta chip and dual 23" screens. use it where power and mouse is really necessary as well as desktop (screen) real estate. I have the MAC all in one for programming (IOS). I have the macbook pro for programming when I can't be near the MAC. I have two iPads (1 and 2) for development and on the run stuff. I have iPhone 4 for development and phone stuff and connections where I don't have wifi for the iPad or just don't have room to carry an iPad or the macbook. 

Am I connected... yup... do I like it... yup... do I know which one to use sometimes... nope... 

I would give them ALL up for a mobile unit (like iPhone) that had the power of my PC chip with the new virtual display that is not yet in existence. The biggest issue for me is the display technology. I don't care about CRT, LCD, LED or whatever comes out next. There is NO decent solution until the display is no longer a display. I will have a desktop as long as I have to have a set of monitors to do what I need to do. It also means that I have the massive power I need at the desktop for ray tracing and such where the power is needed. The multiple large screens are very important because (as said before) there is a need to have so much open at once and visible. 

Just can't wait for retnal painting or holographic displays. They are the only solution to true immersion and making stuff as small as it can. Right now, there really is not much need to make things smaller. A powerful chip in a watch is not necessary because there is only so much you can do without a display.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

We still use desk top PCs for home and the majority of the work and play. Having the big 24 inch monitors 2 feet away from the key board is much more comfortable and to our liking. The wife has a laptop for work and we have a laptop for personal use that gets used very little. Our laptop is used when we go out of town. I use my droid at lunch time during the week to keep up with the news and the MLS posts. I really have no interests in using a laptop all the time.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

My main computer is a desktop with four monitors. I work at home. I am usually running Adobe Acrobat (looking at Drawings) Outlook, Word, and the Internet simultaneously. This arrangement allows me to just slide my mouse to each monitor screen instead of hiding screens. We also have 2 more desktops and 1 laptop, all hard wired and able to talk to each other and the printers. The laptop (which can also be wireless) has a wireless mouse and generally stays in the garage unless I travel. The laptop is also hooked up to a 40" inch tv with camera for reviewing Drawings full size and Skype. When I go out, I have a personal IPhone in case I want[/b] to stay in touch.
I haven't switched, I just use which one will work best in a particular situation. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 21 Aug 2011 12:20 AM 
well, Greg, that's easy. when i'm fiddling with scripting, it is very handy to have several scripts open for comparing. same aplies for working with the graphics. 
so i'm running the tecnology, that i think is handy for me. 
but - and that is a BUT in capital letters - i deny the tecnology the right to run me. 
since i started ranching in our backwoods, i had a gun and a knife hanging on my belt - nice, quiet tools, avayable when needed. 
when i later took on public functions, they were joined first by a radio, later by two emergency phones. 
every morning i had the feeling of harnessing up a packhorse. and the ever increasing impression, that people feel the highest desire for communication during the times i liked to eat, clean myself or sleep. 
(one exception. people seemingly loved to call me when i was driving) 
then i made the worst mistake: i joined ICQ. 
"quack, quack!" in the middle of an awfull calculation? - somebody wants to tell you something uninteresting. 
too lazy to close half a dozen of programs, leaving the PC on during the night? - "quack, quack!" 

when i gave up all public functions, sold my ranch and kept only my little supermarket, i got rid of a lot weight on my belt, of any "social" program in my computers. 
only landline phones for me (and none in the sleepingroom or the bathroom) 

i still use modern tec, where it helps me, but i don't accept to be enslaved by it. 

once you get a little older, might be, that you understand, that freedom includes freedom from bad habits. ;-p 



Greg, what Korm forgot to tell you is his pukers are IBM's the room size ones from the 50's hah LOL Regal Sorry Korm the devil made me do it.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By blueregal on 21 Aug 2011 04:35 PM 
Greg, what Korm forgot to tell you is his pukers are IBM's the room size ones from the 50's hah LOL Regal Sorry Korm the devil made me do it.




Jerry, just tell me, where i can get hold of those, and i make your lies come true!
i would love to have something big enough to change bulbs and solder things myself...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Been using nothing but a desktop since 1996..dont plan to change anytime soon.. 
(on the 4th machine since 1996, all PC's) 

Never had much need for a laptop..although for a vacation this year, the wife and I decieded to spring for a "netbook". 
a cool little $225 machine, basically a smaller, simpler laptop..not as full-featured as a "real" laptop.. 
it is PERFECT for what we want it for! email and internet..nothing else.. 
we used it extensively on vacation, and loved having it along..now my wife uses it out on the deck to type her journal, 
its connected via wifi to our "main" home desktop.. 

Looked into a tablet, but didnt care for the typing drawbacks of a tablet..the netbook works much better for us than a tablet. 
Will likely never own a smartphone..no need for one. 

Scot


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

One of the Reasons I asked this question is some times I will get answers from E mails from guys and it will say sent from ...........Blackberry, I phone, I pad ect ect ect. 

JJ


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

Yup... free propaganda for them... I like to change that "SIG" the moment that i can. 

Sent from my Macbook pro, iPhone, iPad, Netbook, Laptop, MAC, and/or one of three desktops.


----------



## sdl39fan (Jul 31, 2011)

I currently use a MacBook Pro for my personal use. My wife uses an iPad2 for her personal use though I use it as well. The kids have use of a Mac Mini or Flower Power Mac. All are networked together through Airport. We have two windows laptops that no longer are used and I will be turning these in for credit. I also have my work phone which is an iPhone 4 that I use quite a bit as well. 

Michael Osweiler
Waseca, MN


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Been on a desk top from the time it was a Commodore. Used to game - not on line but got pretty sick with it anyway. I retired and then I saw my first large scale train and the fat lady sung. I use my D.T. for train support (this forum mostly) and buying more train stuff on line. I buy on line allot to save fuel and avoid crowds, traffic and non train people. My wife had a laptop for awhile and I didn't like it, and really didn't like when I had to work on it. I am a full bodied kind of guy with big fingers and a bad attitude when it comes to working on non train stuff. I have a basic cell phone as we do not have a hard line out here in this cactus patch. Got the most simple, bullet proof one I could get and try not forget were I left it. 

Ted


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

That was posted on 08-19-2011

I wonder how things have changed?I was just reading a article how HP is spinning of it's computer company into a seperate company 

How many of your have switched to a Laptop?

How many have stopped using a desk top?

How may have switched to something else other than a laptop or desk top, what did you switch to?

By something else I mean Blackberry. Droid I pad Stuff like that 


In my case, the first thing I reach for is an iPad. It's handy, lightweight, easy-to-read, readily portable and I don't have to type (other than corrections).

If I need a real computer, I usually go to a Mac mini for Word, Pages, Excel or Numbers.

If I need a real computer and portability I get a MacBook Pro.

If I need a Windows program or PC paint and my needs are simple I get a Windows 8.1 laptop.

If I need Windows and it's a more complicated, I resort to a Windows 8.1 desktop.

If nothing else is available and I am desperate I'll use an iPhone.

I wish it was simpler but I don't consider Pages and Numbers equal to Word and Excel. In general I think Windows programs are better than Apple programs but I consider Apple hardware better than Windows hardware.

I am retired and technologically obsolete. It would be an exaggeration to say that I use and need computers today. It seems to me that today "computers" have become primarily image and video storage devices and communications devices.

I almost forgot to add that "computers" have become entertainment devices so we can use them to watch movies and TV shows.

I have no idea what I'm supposed to do with 128 GB? I am using a device (iOS) that probably only has a two year life expectancy (maximum AppleCare). At least a Mac (OS) can be purchased with three-year AppleCare. Perhaps Apple is trying to tell us something. 

Jerry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't changed. I use a Windows Surface Pro Tablet occasionally for portability purposes, but I still use a Lenovo Portable Workstation (high-end laptop) for my main computer.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

As an aside, seems to me you are lately asking non-largescale questions just for the sake of asking questions... favorite browsers, favorite email, and now resurrecting this.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Dwight Ennis said:


> As an aside, seems to me you are lately asking non-largescale questions just for the sake of asking questions... favorite browsers, favorite email, and now resurrecting this.


I am a curious person. 

*favorite browsers, favorite email*

Perhaps I was just looking for a better browser and better email than I have been using?

PC's NT/OT

I reported to MLS that I was having problems posting with an iPad. I was curious if iPads were becoming more common for MLSers posting and if they too were having difficulties.

I don't know what the problem is. I got away from MLS and from the hobby for a few years (you know why) and I have recently started working on the layout again.

As I get older I find I have less energy so I've split my time between working on the layout and on MLS. Once my projects are done I will probably go back to running the trains instead of thinking and posting about changes I might want to do to the layouts.

Yesterday I asked you for help with the Polls Forum. I guess this is your response.

If this is somehow a problem, I'll be happy to leave MLS again. Just say the word. My wife would be very pleased if I left MLS again.

Jerry


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Desktop PC satisfies my needs. At age 73 I "don't get around much anymore" so mobile techno isn't necessary. I'm very appreciative and impressed with what my computer accomplishes!

Gary Barnes


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I mostly surf on an iPad these days.

I have a Mac laptop for work when traveling, and a PC on my desk and a couple rack-mounted servers in the basement for work. I also have a bunch of Raspberry Pi's scattered around for various things: JMRI, music streaming, garage PC, etc. My wife has a Mac desktop that she mostly uses for email and Internet. A couple years ago I counted and I had somewhere around 12 computers (not counting tablets/phones) in the house. For personal use, I switched to Macs because software is my day job and I didn't want to spend evenings working in IT 

I'm increasingly working from virtual machines, which I can move between systems, so the hardware is becoming less relevant.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I use a convertible as my main computer, which can function as a laptop and a tablet (1.7 pounds as a tablet). I run windows 8.1 on it, and it has a touchscreen and 1920 x 1080 resolution.

When at home or work, it docks to external devices, at home a single 23" touchscreen, keyboard and mouse.

At work I have three external 23" monitors connected, so a total of 4 screens.

This has an i7 mobile processor, which is ok.

At home I have several desktops, in the kitchen, garage and home office. Depending on what they are used for they range from medium fast to really fast quad core i7 processors.

I have several laptops used for casual surfing, and loaners to visitors. Some of the computers are used as TV's also, using in home video streaming to satellite receivers.

All of this is on a Microsoft Windows domain, which allows a login to be used on any computer, and the user's desktop "follows" him from machine to machine, as well do his network "privileges", which keeps unauthorized users from accessing personal information or installing unauthorized software, etc.

Greg



John J said:


> I was just reading a article how HP is spinning of it's computer company into a seperate company
> 
> How many of your have switched to a Laptop?
> 
> ...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow JJ, gettin' some good mileage out of a 4-year-old post, ain't ya?!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

In the interests of Intergalactic Peace, I'm locking this thread, Sorry Jerry and everyone. Crap happening behind the scenes no one else is aware of. Again, sorry.


----------

